# BFQ patches for 4.9.1 available

## wrc1944

BFQ patches for 4.9.x are available:

ftp://teambelgium.net/bfq/patches/4.9.0-v8r7

I just applied them to the new 4.9.1-gentoo-sources with the experimetal USE flag enabled- all went well. As usual, I presume these will apply to all kernel 4.9 versions, as in the past.

```
 

gentoo-audio wrc # cd /usr/src/linux-4.9.1-gentoo

gentoo-audio linux-4.9.1-gentoo # patch -p1 < 0001-block-cgroups-kconfig-build-bits-for-BFQ-v7r11-4.5.0.patch

patching file block/Kconfig.iosched

patching file block/Makefile

patching file include/linux/blkdev.h

gentoo-audio linux-4.9.1-gentoo # patch -p1 < 0002-block-introduce-the-BFQ-v7r11-I-O-sched-for-4.5.0.patch

patching file block/Kconfig.iosched

patching file block/bfq-cgroup.c

patching file block/bfq-ioc.c

patching file block/bfq-iosched.c

patching file block/bfq-sched.c

patching file block/bfq.h

gentoo-audio linux-4.9.1-gentoo # patch -p1 < 0003-block-bfq-add-Early-Queue-Merge-EQM-to-BFQ-v7r11-for.patch

patching file block/bfq-cgroup.c

patching file block/bfq-iosched.c

patching file block/bfq.h

gentoo-audio linux-4.9.1-gentoo # patch -p1 < 0004-Turn-into-BFQ-v8r7-for-4.9.0.patch

patching file Documentation/block/00-INDEX

patching file Documentation/block/bfq-iosched.txt

patching file block/Kconfig.iosched

patching file block/bfq-cgroup.c

patching file block/bfq-iosched.c

patching file block/bfq-sched.c

patching file block/bfq.h  
```

----------

